# Walnut crotch HF...what a sweet surprise!



## TimR (May 26, 2013)

You all know that feeling, when you are working a piece of wood, sanding it down, and seeing the grain, knowing it is gonna really pop when you get a finish on it? I wish I had taken a pic of this ugly little piece of walnut before turning, seeing only an inkling of what was inside. 
Anyway, here it is before and after finish. About 5 1/2" diam x 5 1/2" tall. Antique oil and Beall buffed, then RenWax finish.
[attachment=25441][attachment=25442][attachment=25443][attachment=25444]


----------



## Dennis Ford (May 26, 2013)

WOW
The wood and the form is perfect.


----------



## DKMD (May 26, 2013)

Saaaaweeet! That's about as good as it gets for me.

You're right about that moment when finish hits wood... One of those magical things that never gets old.


----------



## Mike Jones (May 26, 2013)

Ditto what Doc said! Very satisfying, I'm sure. it is just gorgeous!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 27, 2013)

Tim - Thats just incredible 
Scott


----------



## Mike1950 (May 27, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## rdnkmedic (May 27, 2013)

Ditto what they said. Beautiful!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2013)

Very beautiful, it is a magic moment when you put the finish on fresh sanded walnut and it just comes alive.
So I have to ask, did you use the hollower I made you for this? And if so do you like it?


----------



## phinds (May 27, 2013)

WOW --- that's gorgeous


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2013)

gorgeous! figured walnut never gets old.


----------



## barry richardson (May 27, 2013)

That is magnificient Tim!


----------



## TimR (May 27, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very beautiful, it is a magic moment when you put the finish on fresh sanded walnut and it just comes alive.
> So I have to ask, did you use the hollower I made you for this? And if so do you like it?



Thanks Greg and everyone for the praise, but the wood did the hard part.
Greg, this opening is a bit tighter than I'd like to use your tool on, and I want to experiment with a very open piece with it before sticking it in a smaller opening. I did approach thinking about using it on this, but in the end most of what I use beyond about an inch in is captured.


----------



## bobhasen (May 27, 2013)

Great look


----------



## Rkent (May 27, 2013)

Great Job!


----------



## Sprung (May 28, 2013)

WOW! That is a gorgeous piece of walnut and beautiful work on the HF!


----------



## BarbS (May 28, 2013)

Oh, Yes-s-s! Nicely done!


----------

